# Cracks



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

*What’s your average call back per year on cracks?*
*Was just wondering how often it occurs and how long to repair?*
Usually after about a year when the building settles around 5 per year, mostly hairline, it takes approximately one hour to fix and paint depending on where it is. 
In the corners it’s so, in the flats a little longer if whole wall needs to be painted. Just run a bottle/can opener (the old key as it was called) and groove out the crack puts a nice v-groove about ¼ inch deep and refill to flush never have a call back afterwards. Depending on the timeline and customer may do the work on guarantee maybe not. By the way got to remember 90% of the time we don’t tape here that’s why the groove.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been doing plaster repairs for 29 years and I have not been called back one time for cracks, I tell customers that after I tape and mud cracks they will come back at some time. also a building exspans and contract every years.:whistling2:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very rare, usually happens when I'm not around and I trust the "help"


----------



## drywallquestions (Jun 21, 2021)

rebel20 said:


> *What’s your average call back per year on cracks?
> Was just wondering how often it occurs and how long to repair?*
> Usually after about a year when the building settles around 5 per year, mostly hairline, it takes approximately one hour to fix and paint depending on where it is.
> In the corners it’s so, in the flats a little longer if whole wall needs to be painted. Just run a bottle/can opener (the old key as it was called) and groove out the crack puts a nice v-groove about ¼ inch deep and refill to flush never have a call back afterwards. Depending on the timeline and customer may do the work on guarantee maybe not. By the way got to remember 90% of the time we don’t tape here that’s why the groove.



Hi, I am new here. Does anyone have an idea why these cracks are humped and floor-to-ceiling? Is there something more structural going on, or will regular joint compound and paper tape be enough? Thanks!


----------

